# Editeur GPX ...



## MisterDrako (1 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous....

je cherche un editeur GPX pour Mac afin de pouvoir preparer mes randos sur mon Mac et les exporter en GPX ensuite sur mon IPad....

bien sûr il y a "VisuGPX" mais l'ecran est riquiqui je preferai une appli dédiée, afin de bosser plus confortablement....

donc si quelqu'un connait je suis preneur....

Merci... Patrick.


----------

